# questions about shocks



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

OK all you sledheads I got a questions for ya. I always here that you can have your FOX shocks rebuilt but I can't find anywhere that will do it. Soooo...who here knows where I can get one rebuilt and how much it should run? The shock is from a 1997 XCR600SE. I live in the kalamazoo area so west michigan would work best.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Hypox- I'm going through the same thing this week ,maintenance for the upcoming season. Shock rebuilding should run between $40 and 50$ plus the cost of a seal kit approximately $15. It's more to revalve your shocks to custom tailor them to your ride style or size. As for a place to have them done all the dealerships in my area do it, but I'm not from Kalamazoo so can't be a help as to a specific place. Good luck and hope to see you on the trails.


----------



## Icehole Ken (Dec 24, 2003)

On other snowmobile forums this site is liked: http://shocktherapyracing.com/snowmobiles.htm 
I havent used them myself, but you can check the site yourself. Not sure of thier locality.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

heres a ?, do you mean basic mainenance for your shock or fine tuning it using a shock dyno?

steve


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

i think they are lookigf for complete rebuilds new seals and so on. fox shocks are rebuildable and wear out more often than you would think


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I was just talking about fixing them...not setting them up for racing ar anything like that. I found a place that does them for a 30-55 dollars depending on what they need.


----------



## Swole (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzgood2001 _
> *i think they are lookigf for complete rebuilds new seals and so on. fox shocks are rebuildable and wear out more often than you would think *


And the name is.......?

LOL thanks


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

well around me, the lansing area, i know groves motorsports should do them they are in mason on cedar street they have a full service center. if they dont do em thay can def. put you onto people that will


----------

